# GenPurP Filters on 24-70 & 70-200...need suggestions



## maass (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello Folks,

I've decided on getting 24-70 2.8 and 70-200 2.8 for my Canon 5DM3 
Also mentioned in my previous mails my primary interests include capturing Low Light , Landscapes , Long Exposures , Street Photography

I can't get myself LEE Filter Kit (Grad ND) right now but please suggest some general purpose Filters I can get for the lens mentioned. I will be travelling Ladakh in June-July.

What I've decided on are B+W Polarizer Filter for 70-200 and Hoya 4 stops Screw-In ND for 24-70.

Fell free to suggest some filters based on your own experience.

Thanks
Hari


----------



## J.R. (Apr 25, 2013)

B+W and Heliopan filters are the best you can probably get. 

My personal experience with the Hoya ND filters hasn't been anything remarkable. The filter produces an odd magenta color cast which I don't particularly like. 

I'd suggest getting the 82mm filters for the 24-70 II and a step-up adapter so that the filters can be used on the 70-200 as well. 

Regarding the LEE filter kit ... you'll be lucky to buy one that is complete with all the filters you want. The items remain out of stock for considerable periods of time. 

BTW, have you planned on a tripod ... it's likely to be the most important piece of equipment you need for low-light, landscapes and long exposures. 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2013)

+1 on the tripod. 

Big Stopper for the Lee holder - I have screw-in 10-stop NDs (B+W/Schneider), they're good but you can sometimes alter zoom on an extending lens as you screw it on. The Lee makes it easy to compose, meter and focus, then change exposure and slide the filter into place. 

I sometimes use both the 10-stop and a CPL.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> +1 on the tripod.
> 
> Big Stopper for the Lee holder - I have screw-in 10-stop NDs (B+W/Schneider), they're good but you can sometimes alter zoom on an extending lens as you screw it on. The Lee makes it easy to compose, meter and focus, then change exposure and slide the filter into place.
> 
> I sometimes use both the 10-stop and a CPL.



Hi Neuro,

Do you face problems with vignetting using both the 10 stop and the CPL at wide apertures? I tried doing this with the Hoya screw-in filters (NDX8 and a CPL) on the 24-105 @ 24mm and the vignetting was terrible. 

The only issue with using both LEE Big Stopper and LEE CPL is that you need two foundation kits ... Right now I'm waiting for the Big Stopper as well as the second foundation kit having been on the notify list of B&H for over 2 months


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Do you face problems with vignetting using both the 10 stop and the CPL at wide apertures? I tried doing this with the Hoya screw-in filters (NDX8 and a CPL) on the 24-105 @ 24mm and the vignetting was terrible.



I usually only stack them on my TS-E 24L II, no issues with vignetting there.


----------

